# Maltese or not?



## unfazed (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all! 

I have just recently bought a 6 months old male maltese puppy from a pet farm and the people working there have confirmed with me that he is a pure breed. But the weird thing is, he has really long legs and there is very very little fur on his legs. The length of my dog is roughly 13" and i understand that this is a bit large for a 6 months old maltese..

I'm pretty worried now and i don't know if i got cheated or anything.. or maybe my baby boy is a mixed breed?




















Thanks a lot !!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't have an answer to your question, but just wanted to say, your doggie is very Cute!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you didn't get him from a reputable breeder, he may not be purebred. "Pet farms" are probably about the worst palce to get a puppy. There are many "alternative" registries to the AKC which don't require any proof that a dog is purebred to register it. If you got any other papers than AKC or no papers at all, I'd be suspicious.

Truthfully, he looks like an adorable mix to me. If you didn't pay a lot for him and he stays healthy, you've got a great pet, mixed or not. He looks like he might have alittle Westie mixed in to me.


----------



## unfazed (Sep 11, 2007)

> I don't have an answer to your question, but just wanted to say, your doggie is very Cute![/B]


ohh dont worry about that... hahaha THANKS!! hes cute but he is very skinny.


----------



## unfazed (Sep 11, 2007)

> If you didn't get him from a reputable breeder, he may not be purebred. "Pet farms" are probably about the worst palce to get a puppy. There are many "alternative" registries to the AKC which don't require any proof that a dog is purebred to register it. If you got any other papers than AKC or no papers at all, I'd be suspicious.
> 
> Truthfully, he looks like an adorable mix to me. If you didn't pay a lot for him and he stays healthy, you've got a great pet, mixed or not. He looks like he might have alittle Westie mixed in to me.[/B]


I do have the papers stating that he is a 'maltese' but its what they wrote and its not a proper certificate or anything.. well maybe, maybe i did get conned or something but it's alright! whatever mix he is, i'll still take good care of him!! I only paid a mere $188 (singapore dollars) for him.. so i guess i shouldnt be expecting much eh?

Thanks a lot for all your prompt replies


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

he's a cutie!! Has his coat been cut down at all? Now that he's a happier home, his coat may just surprise you and fill out a bit! I know stress can do a number on the coat. He's adorable though, no matter what!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, he's cute at any rate... but the thing that worries me is the sparse hair on his legs. i would take him to a vet and get a blood panel done.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm a little confused. If you just recently purchased him then you
saw him as he is now, no? Did they tell you his look would change?
He's quite large for a maltese, and doesn't appear, in your pics, to 
have a maltese coat. Pet farms are simply puppymills and usually
bad news.


----------



## unfazed (Sep 11, 2007)

> he's a cutie!! Has his coat been cut down at all? Now that he's a happier home, his coat may just surprise you and fill out a bit! I know stress can do a number on the coat. He's adorable though, no matter what![/B]


He seems like a malnourished puppy to me...  maybe the stupid people at the pet shop didnt look after him well enough.. but its weird because only his legs are hairless.. hopefully more hair will grow out soon. Now that he's in a good home, i hope he won't be stressed anymore!!


----------



## unfazed (Sep 11, 2007)

> I'm a little confused. If you just recently purchased him then you
> saw him as he is now, no? Did they tell you his look would change?
> He's quite large for a maltese, and doesn't appear, in your pics, to
> have a maltese coat. Pet farms are simply puppymills and usually
> bad news.[/B]


The photos above are only taken 3 days back.. and thats his look now. I didn't ask if his look would change as time passes but when i asked about the amount of fur on his legs, the person there told me that it has something to do with ageing? and after comparing him with the photos of pure-bred malteses, his coat really does seem different to me..


----------



## unfazed (Sep 11, 2007)

> well, he's cute at any rate... but the thing that worries me is the sparse hair on his legs. i would take him to a vet and get a blood panel done.
> 
> [/B]


Yes, thats whats worrying me as well.. what's a blood panel for?


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

A blood panel will tell you if there is anything a miss with your new baby, ie mange, parvo, some thing wrong with liver, kidneys. All that good stuff. If your pup came from a mill it would be in your best intrest and his to get this done. Lack of hair on legs does not happen at this young of age. Stress, allergey's, mange, fleas, that sort of thing can and will cause hair loss. Your baby is really cute wether he is pure or not. Its great he has a good home now. :grouphug:


----------



## unfazed (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks everybody for your advise. I'll bring my baby to the vet soon. Probably tomorrow.. and will keep you guys updated about his condition.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

> Thanks everybody for your advise. I'll bring my baby to the vet soon. Probably tomorrow.. and will keep you guys updated about his condition.
> 
> [/B]


Your puppy is very cute and kind of looks like my Darla!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Whatever the breed/mix-your pup is very cute! Hope all goes well at the vet's office! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to SM. Based on your photos I'm guessing that you got a nice pet, but maybe a mixed breed. I would enjoy your new puppy and I hope that you'll find that he is healthy.


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

:welcometosm: Well, I'm no expert, but your puppy looks like a lovely large Maltese to me…I'll bet they trimmed the legs, etc. to get rid of mats…or, food allergies may have him pulling out the hair himself. Maltese are notorious for food allergies, and allergies in general. (I think fair humans are also more inclined to be allergic…..Anyway, Pippin pulled quite a bit of the length off of only one foreleg when I got her… not naked, but very short and soft…Benedryl stopped that behavior, and the fur has grown back just fine.

Best of luck with your furbaby!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Congratulations on your new addition. He is fortunate to have gotten such a good new home. Please keep us updated with pic & reports of his progress. I know he will bring you many happy times.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:smilie_daumenpos: Congratulations on your new puppy. 
Tina


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:smilie_daumenpos: Hi and :welcometosm: I think your little puppy is very cute, he does look like a mix, but I am sure he is a great little boy, and now he has a wonderful home he can blossom into a happy healthy pet


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm no expert as Eddie is my first puppy. I'd just like to say that your baby is adorable and no matter what he turns out to me it doesn't matter. Just love him and cherish him.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I agree with everyone that your pup will thrive now that he's with you. Love and good nutrition (plus a helpful vet) will do wonders. Do you know how much he weighs?

You can follow the posts here on Health and Behavior to find a bounty of helpful information. That's what I did for the first two years of my pups lives. This forum helped me sooooo much. You'll love it here :wub: 

mary anna


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:welcometosm: 
[attachment=26647:Welcome_SM.jpg]

Enjoy that little guy. He's gorgeous, regardless if he's a purebred Malt or not.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## unfazed (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone! I would like to say a big THANK YOU for all your encouragement! The little one is currently away at my friend's house and he's helping me to train and tame my furkid as he keeps barking in the middle of the night and my parents are quite unhappy about it. He's just hyperactive and perhaps afraid of the new environment.

Here's a photo of him which i took last night:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: aww he is really cute, I wish you many happy years with him..
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Well-in that pic-he looks even more like a Maltese to me-he's so cute! :wub: Did I miss it-or does the "little one" have a name?


----------



## unfazed (Sep 11, 2007)

> Well-in that pic-he looks even more like a Maltese to me-he's so cute! :wub: Did I miss it-or does the "little one" have a name?[/B]


Thanks!! hahahahha yes he does have a name - He's called Horlicks!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

awww...he is cute. How old is he? (or did I miss it?) Sometimes they grow long and look kind of thin before they fill out. My dad's malt was like that. My Ollie has always been very solid so we didn't have that problem  

That last pic his leg hair does look very thin...did he go to the vet yet? Maybe they did have to shave it for some reason--hopefully not a health reason. Maybe just mats or whatever. 

I hope things work out well for you guys!


----------



## unfazed (Sep 11, 2007)

> awww...he is cute. How old is he? (or did I miss it?) Sometimes they grow long and look kind of thin before they fill out. My dad's malt was like that. My Ollie has always been very solid so we didn't have that problem
> 
> That last pic his leg hair does look very thin...did he go to the vet yet? Maybe they did have to shave it for some reason--hopefully not a health reason. Maybe just mats or whatever.
> 
> I hope things work out well for you guys![/B]


He just turned 7 months yesterday! I haven't brought him to the vet yet... and yup, hopefully his fur wasnt shaved off because of a health reason.. and hopefully the fur on his legs will grow back soon..


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

I really like this last picture, siincerely, I think that you should wait a bit and ppst pictures in one or thow months to get a more accurate opinion. The halmark of the maltese is the coat and this guy' seems to be not taken care off. Maybe in a few months with good nutrition and care his coat will grow and his legs will look shorter. If yuu see pictures of other malts when getting bathed you 'll look taht the legs look actually longer than when they are dry. I love your dog's face expression and eyes, the halos will develop slso with good diet and exposure to the sun light. All puppies deserve a chance and I'm really happy for this one. Keep us posted.


----------



## unfazed (Sep 11, 2007)

Sure, i will definitely take good care of my little one and I pray that he'll grow up healthy. I'll post more pictures of him after his hair grows out and then, maybe it will be more obvious whether he really is a maltese or not. I'm so glad i joined this forum. Cheers!


----------



## Tombstonebilly (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello All havent posted a lot lately but he looks just like my malt did when we got her, she had been in a cage for almost her first year, but she started growing in about three months after she was HOME like its been said before when he settles down a bit the hair should start growing.
Sure is a sweety ! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

good luck with the hair growing! He is a cutie!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Hi everyone! I would like to say a big THANK YOU for all your encouragement! The little one is currently away at my friend's house and he's helping me to train and tame my furkid as he keeps barking in the middle of the night and my parents are quite unhappy about it. He's just hyperactive and perhaps afraid of the new environment.
> 
> Here's a photo of him which i took last night:
> 
> ...


Well, it looks like they shaved his legs???? He probably had matting. I bet the hair fills in over time. He's definitely adorable, and he looks very much like a Maltese to me.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

He is a cutie pie ... thats for sure 



> He looks like he might have alittle Westie mixed in to me.[/B]


Thats what I thought the second I saw him ... I love westies too 

kat


----------

